# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  BDP imamı kasım koç-kürtlerin dini zerdüşlüktür, BDP li imam Zerdüşt çıktı

## anau2



----------

